# house/barns for sale cheap



## Barnyard (May 8, 2008)

don't know if anyone is interested: drove by and stopped to see this place yesterday. empty and been winterized. the house is 3-4 bedrooms, with big bath and separate room with hot tub. siding started one side. 3 decks. lots of new windows. 2 large barns, 2 smaller outbuilds, all good shape. on 1.5 acres, paved road but no traffic. out in rural area of farms. they are asking 23K or BO. has outside hydrants. house and barns full of junk, but usuable junk. even a small car in one barn. furniture, etc. propane wall heater. looks like just needs cleaning and small cosmetic. we'd snap it up but already have 2 places.
taxes (from experience) would be about 200-300 a year.
village 2 miles away, small. other large small town about 6 miles.

offered by Edward Surovell Realtors. 517-263-4100. MLS:2006865
11660 Coman rd., Pittsford, MI
this is in hillsdale county, MI. wright township. 
homeschool friendly (no rules), Amish and farmers, no close nieghbors.

its in good shape i'd say with some cleaning and mow grass. will bet alot there can be reused.
clothesline, several garden areas. storm doors also.
looks like there was a wood stove. and partial basement. don't know HX, looks like people up and left.


----------



## blhmabbott (Feb 4, 2003)

Would this house be to old to get a government loan on? 

"_don't know HX, looks like people up and left._ What does the HX mean?

Thanks for posting this. I'll show it to DH.


----------



## Barnyard (May 8, 2008)

hey, hx means history of home. 
i think it would qualify as it in very good shape. it is lender owned. there are many properties here in worse shape that qualify!
i think its a great deal!


----------



## blhmabbott (Feb 4, 2003)

Barnyard: Thanks for the info. Do you happen to live in the area, and if so, would you mind giving a brief rundown of the region? Such as gardening zone, weather, climate, etc. DH is an OTR truck driver for a major company and could transfer to the operating center out of Detroit, so jobs in that area are not high on our lists of needs right now, thankfully. If I'm reading the map correctly, I believe Hillsdale is the county seat right? 

Again, thanks for posting this.


----------



## Barnyard (May 8, 2008)

yes! we live about 2-3 miles away. was out looking for friend. there are many ppl here moved from detroit, work in big cities nearby (1-2 hours). 
this is a zone 6. soil is very good. weather is 4 seasons, we had bad winter last but not usually this way. we grow whatever we want. hillsdale is county seat. conservative christian community, lots of Amish and other homesteaders.
most are friendly, others when they check you out first..*grin*
very good college here. hillsdale (20 miles) has the whole shopping experience, or adrian, which is 16 miles. there is aldis, Amish groceries, dollar store, pretty much what you could want. you can also buy meat, eggs, milk, vegs very cheap from Amish. they will do any work for you at a very fair price, or barter for rides to town. they are the most friendly! pretty safe hood too. we have a crime watch, but only 2 break ins in 3 years, caught them, they were from toledo.
there is 4-h, medical and hospital, scouts, lots of churches, couple homeschool groups if you want, lost nations is game preserve. hunt, fish, hike. state park 10 miles away..beautiful and peaceful.


----------



## Barnyard (May 8, 2008)

phone number in first post. there is pic if you look at realtor site and use MLS#. if i can get out there today i will bring camera. you have to look past the junk people left. we bought a place like this once, cleaned it up and it was beautiful home!
it has trees too! great tree in back for swing and clubhouse.
the nearest village is waldron. they have website:
www.waldronmi.com
we have been out here for over 2 years FT and would not move.


----------



## Barnyard (May 8, 2008)

go to : www.realtor.com
type in waldron,MI or use MLS #
since it is owned by bank, they may do a land contract. they are desperate to sell places here. i will see if i can take pics for you.


----------



## blhmabbott (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks again Barnyard! I looked at the webpage and it looks like exactly what we're looking for! I do wish they had more pics on the page though, but if you happen to be out that way and wouldn't mind taking some pics I sure would appreciate it! Please don't make a special trip or anything though!

Some of our best friends live in Flint and Detroit and all my family on my father's side live in Flint and Alpena. We've got several other friends in Detroit that we don't see nearly enough, so this would get us closer to them also. And the community sounds perfect!! 

If it is owned by the bank, I would assume it is a foreclosure. I don't know how the government would look at financing one of those. We would be first time buyers, so I'm kinda new to all that government stuff lol. I didn't know banks still did land contracts. But that's a whole new part of the country for us....I just know about here. They laugh at you here if you mention that. Figures.

Thanks again for all your help and info!!! I really appreciate it! And who knows....maybe we'll be neighbors???


----------



## Barnyard (May 8, 2008)

PM and i will give email addy for pics, etc


----------



## Barnyard (May 8, 2008)

yes is foreclosure. we got one few years ago through fannie mae loan. had bad credit but went through fine. yes, nieghbors! 
DH has doc appt, will swing by and get pics. no trouble.
would love to see someone get that place. besdies the junk, there is alot of usuable furniture, 2 swingsets in barn, very good barns inside (one needs some wood on one side.) there is a big family room on back. separate laundry room, upstairs is lage room, then 2 small rooms with build in bunk in one, built in study in other. wainscoating (sp) on walls, paneling, all appliances. propane tank outside. decent gravel drive. you'd be amazed what cleaning and paint can reveal!


----------



## retromotors (Mar 27, 2008)

Just looked at the listing and they were asking 19,900 or offer.
Not a bad lookin' country place.
BTW - in one of the pics, what's that white stuff all over everything....??

Retro in MS


----------



## blhmabbott (Feb 4, 2003)

Just heard back from the realtor (forgive spelling...tried 3 x lol) and it's now offered at 19,900 as the above poster mentioned, but it is for CASH only he said.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

blhmabbott said:


> Just heard back from the realtor (forgive spelling...tried 3 x lol) and it's now offered at 19,900 as the above poster mentioned, but it is for CASH only he said.


Ah, those are sweet words.

That means they are INCREDIBLY negotiable.

My house started over 20K CASH, I got it for just a little under 7K cash (including all the closing).

So don't be afraid to low ball an offer. Not everyone has cash sitting around and it means that there is a good chance it will sit on the market for a while.


----------



## blhmabbott (Feb 4, 2003)

I didn't realize that seedspreader. I was asking the realtor about financing options for first time buyers, and he came back with cash only. I was really disappointed because we don't have any cash. He said the property started at $60K+- when it was on the market and they've repeatedly lowered the price to the 19,900 for cash. Since I'm new to this game, I have no idea if that's good or not. 

Congrat's on getting yours so cheap! If I had the cash laying around I'd grab this up. I'm still waiting to hear back from him about Sallie Mae financing...I may make a go of it yet. Thanks again!


----------



## blhmabbott (Feb 4, 2003)

retromotors said:


> Just looked at the listing and they were asking 19,900 or offer.
> Not a bad lookin' country place.
> BTW - in one of the pics, what's that white stuff all over everything....??
> 
> Retro in MS


Retro: I think that stuff is called SNOW :bouncy: Being from W TN, I had to look close lol.


----------



## Barnyard (May 8, 2008)

pray much. God will find you a place, one way or another!
we bought a place, listing was 35K. we offered 12K. they took it in 30 minutes.


----------



## Barnyard (May 8, 2008)

our experience with fannie mae: place was a real shambles. it took about a month to get to closing. we had no credit, but had been able to pay off a few loans at the time, so that helped. if you have a bank nearby, you could call them and ask them directly. you couls also (i believe) write an offer on the place contingent on securing financing. i think it might hold it awhile? 
thing is, and please no one in the city get offended..but there are city people who come out to look at a rural property and realize they don't like isolation. it isn't for everyone. so while many may look at the place, does not mean they will buy. thats how we got the place we have now.


----------



## blhmabbott (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks again Barnyard. Could you tell me the cost of utilities for that part of the country? I see it's got a propane tank, but we'd put in a wood stove. I didn't see a well house, but I could have missed it. City water if you know? What is the price of electricity up there? 

I'll keep the info from your other post in mind. I'll call our bank on Monday and see if I can get info about Sallie Mae from them. I'm not having much luck with Google as far as requirements. And prayer is a must, I agree. We've been praying for years for something like this property, but that doesn't mean this is the property we're supposed to have. But it sure would be nice!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Oh....I wish I was wanting to move to MI.....is it very very cold /snowy there?


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Shygal said:


> Oh....I wish I was wanting to move to MI.....is it very very cold /snowy there?


Doggone it, you're going to go and move before we get settled in!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

"Cash only" just means the seller isn't willing carry back the financing; i.e., a land contract.

A conventional mortgage ought to be perfectly acceptable in this case -- the seller gets cash!

However, if the real estate agent is warning it's a "cash only" deal, there many be some problem with the property that is stopping banks from loaning on it. Might want to inquire further ...

Michigan requires the owner to provide a disclosure, but if it's owned by the bank, chances are good that what you get won't be worth the paper it's printed on, as the bank can (rightfully) claim to have no knowledge of the property's defects. 

Caveat emptor!

All the same, that's a CRAZY cheap price! 

Things must be going REALLY badly in Michigan these days ... guess I got out just in time, eh?


----------



## blhmabbott (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks for the input willow. I'll make sure to remember those points when I email him again. 

This is part of the email the realtor (how DO you spell that word?!) sent me that I don't understand. Could someone please explain, in every day English, what this means? What I'm needing to know is, if I was able to get a conventional mortgage for this property, do I tell the bank the asking price is 19,900 and finance that, or would I finance the $23,900? I'm also including the MLD grid sheet he sent me. Can anyone find anything in all that stuff would warrant such a cheap price? I can understand the normal stuff, but after that I'm lost lol. I would really appreciate ya'lls help in understanding this legal stuff. Thanks again for all the info and suggestions everyone! 
Heather

Email:
_Heather,
Your question was:
Would this property qualify for one of the government no money down, first time buyers financing options? Or possible land contract since it is lender owned? We are very interested in this property. Thank you.

The answer is:
This property is being sold strictly for CASH. This is the reason for such a low price.
Originally allowed for all type financing when price was $59,900., then lowered to $39,900., then to $23,900. and now at $19,900. but is only being offered for CASH.

You may be able to apply for a mortgage based on the purchase of this home. the mortgage would have to be fully executed prior to making an offer._

Link to grid sheet: http://lcar.fnismls.com/publink/default.asp?GUID=dfa02cde-eb18-4667-bfcc-bb191f3d201e&Report=Yes


----------



## Barnyard (May 8, 2008)

this is, as always, good advice. there were realtor papers in a box for the public out by the road. i got one and it has a great deal of info on it. the original selling price when previous owners had it lists it sold for $39,900.00. so i don't know where the realtor got 60K? there have been many families moved from these parts (location,location,location) so there are a fair bit of foreclosed homes. if you drive 10 miles away, or even less, the price can double. 
i agree with above poster, it should qualify for mortgage. what i've seen here is properties listed with realtor agencies that aren't located here, this one in particular deals with much higher priced ones. places out here usually take a long time to sell because of the location, travel to work, etc. not because there is always something wrong with property, though the caveat is good to be mindful of. we have bought 3 places in this county. first one needed very small leak in one pipe fixed, next, nothing wrong, just didn't have some appliances in place, last one needed sump pump. they all needed cleaning and some mild cosmetic repair. but thats what you get for the low price.


----------



## blhmabbott (Feb 4, 2003)

I was also wondering why they would have dropped the price so many times, and so drastically, when the property has only been on the market 53 days? Does that sound fishy to anyone other than me???


----------



## Barnyard (May 8, 2008)

sorry, just read more of the posts above. 
well. again, there are alot of places for sale here. i tried to post some things last night but could not get site to load.
there is a place around the corner for 130K. it is a very good property, with 10.5 acres of land and pond, home, barns, etc. however, i doubt it will sell anytime soon. its for sale by owner, been for sale over a year. the land has been rented out to farmer for a few years, and has been "mined" and will need a few years of serious care to restore it for growing. people we know out here all say the same thing..there is plenty for sale, but you have to really want/be able to live out here. due to the distance of work, shopping, etc. also, people will list their property with a realtor who wants a quick sale because they know it will sit a long time otherwise, and they don't make $$ on it, and some companies will not even list places here. they claim it it is too far out, takes too long to sell, and they don't want it for those reasons. we were going to sell the first home we had bought here, it was a beautiful place. but, the realtor called and said manager would not list anything out here because of above reasons.


----------



## Barnyard (May 8, 2008)

no offense to any realtors onboard here, but these people make their money by and large by profit from selling. i know there are costs they must put out, and the showings, etc., so much of it is about $$$$.
if you want to know the history of a property, ask the locals. 
in this township: there is no police force, only a code officer in hillsdlae proper. you do have emergency services. work and shopping can be a drive. taxes are low. winter can be harsh, but not always. (we are southern transplants so to many here, winter is not bad). the place we have now: owners bought land, tried to sell home with some land off, city people came out, could not fathom living so far from city. now, we have a good community here. but again, you must want to live out in a rural area. and be able to do so.
we'd never move. our neighbors are friendly respectable people, we are safe, its very peaceful, most out here live a type of homesteading lifestyle.
but, again, some people want this with a turn key operation, at a price like the property listed. if you are willing to do some work, cleaning, and can fix a few things..you can find many places here like that.


----------



## blhmabbott (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks for all the info Barnyard.....it's much appreciated again!! Like I said before, this kind of property and location is EXACTLY what dh and myself are looking for. We're just trying to decide, if financing were in place, would it warrant such a move or should we stay here by my dad and brother and pay 3 times the mortgage?? Don't get me wrong....property around here is still cheap compared to many other parts of the country, but we haven't been able to find anything we need in our price range. At the asking price for the above property, it would be cheaper to buy it and move than to buy land and build a house here (we're seriously considering a non-conventional style home if we stay here.) Taxes also sound very comparable.

May seem like a silly question, but do ya'll get many tornadoes up there? I'm scared to death of them and as of a month ago, TN was the new "Tornado State" according to the national weather service.

Edited to add: We know we're going to have to finance our home, when we find it, and want the cheapest payments possible because we're both very concerned about the economy and we're not sure where it's heading. He is an OTR truck driver for a major company, but is looking at switching to a higher paying company. But the entire industry is going to be hit hard by the rising cost of fuel and we're keeping that in mind also.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Willow girl is right when a seller says cash only it usually means they want cash, but they dont care how you get it, BUT like everything in life sometimes you can negotiate that. For instance if its a bank they want a "cash" deal to get it off the books BUT they might finance you because they see that as two seprate transactions. And they have a bit of incentive to do so!
If I was getting the loan on this place I wouldnt borrow the $19,900 they want I would borrow what it would take to buy it fix it and have a usable place ready to move in. Be sure to include money for a survey and fence!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I don't know that area well, even though it's not far from here (we're in Grass Lake), but I bought my Paso Fino from a lady in Hillsdale, so went out to do a couple of test rides in the country thereabouts.

I thought it was a nice area.

Barnyard, Isn't Hillsdale the town that voted in an 18/19 year old college student as mayor a few years back? If so how did he work out?

PS blhm, Are you an actual Abbott? I am 





blhmabbott said:


> Thanks for all the info Barnyard.....it's much appreciated again!! Like I said before, this kind of property and location is EXACTLY what dh and myself are looking for. We're just trying to decide, if financing were in place, would it warrant such a move or should we stay here by my dad and brother and pay 3 times the mortgage?? Don't get me wrong....property around here is still cheap compared to many other parts of the country, but we haven't been able to find anything we need in our price range. At the asking price for the above property, it would be cheaper to buy it and move than to buy land and build a house here (we're seriously considering a non-conventional style home if we stay here.) Taxes also sound very comparable.
> 
> May seem like a silly question, but do ya'll get many tornadoes up there? I'm scared to death of them and as of a month ago, TN was the new "Tornado State" according to the national weather service.
> 
> Edited to add: We know we're going to have to finance our home, when we find it, and want the cheapest payments possible because we're both very concerned about the economy and we're not sure where it's heading. He is an OTR truck driver for a major company, but is looking at switching to a higher paying company. But the entire industry is going to be hit hard by the rising cost of fuel and we're keeping that in mind also.


----------



## blhmabbott (Feb 4, 2003)

Fantasymaker: Good point. I wasn't sure whether it would be wiser to finance the repairs, or to pay as we go. If there wasn't anything that needed fixing other than cosmetically, I think I'd rather pay for repairs as we had the money for them. But I didn't think of including the survey and fencing. Thanks!

Tiempo: I married a Mabbott. There are Abbott's in his family tree though from England. His grandfather immigrated here (US) via Canada in the early 1900's.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

blhmabbott said:


> Fantasymaker: Good point. I wasn't sure whether it would be wiser to finance the repairs, or to pay as we go. If there wasn't anything that needed fixing other than cosmetically, I think I'd rather pay for repairs as we had the money for them. But I didn't think of including the survey and fencing. Thanks!
> 
> Tiempo: I married a Mabbott. There are Abbott's in his family tree though from England. His grandfather immigrated here (US) via Canada in the early 1900's.


Then we well may be related by marriage  

All my family are still in England, the Abbotts all coming from the Manchester/Salford area.


----------



## blhmabbott (Feb 4, 2003)

That's interesting! And I see your in MI...all my family on my Dad's side came from Canada, to the UP, then down to various places in Alcona County and all over the state  If you'd like some names on dh's ancestry, send me a PM and I'd be happy to answer it!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

blhmabbott said:


> That's interesting! And I see your in MI...all my family on my Dad's side came from Canada, to the UP, then down to various places in Alcona County and all over the state  If you'd like some names on dh's ancestry, send me a PM and I'd be happy to answer it!


I may take you up on that..my mother has been planning to start some geneology research for a while now.

I got married in March, I haven't changed my name yet, but I suppose I will one day. It's harder when you marry older..you kind of get used to your name


----------



## Barnyard (May 8, 2008)

hey all. we took the boys to the lake today. so peaceful, usually hardly anyone there. DH caught a walleye (very small-threw back). but we enjoyed the day.

the land around the place is all farmed, i imagine it might be rented to do so?
fence good idea, no close nieghbors, but to keep critters in?
we've never had surveys, but no issues with them. people just go by whats on the books. even so, good suggestion, and also about borrowing enough to do some repairs or what may be needed.

yes, we have a 19 yr old mayor. he was too young to get placed on ballot, so took summer $$, went door to door campaigning and had people write him in when they voted. it was close. the ex-mayor owns the skate rink.
i think he is working out well, there is always gossip about this or that when it concerns elected officials. however, he succeeded in getting a 4th firefighter for the city FT, and is in favor of homeschooling. he has a website too. 

any place you buy, this is all good suggestions. i think if a person could actually go in and tour a place, they would have a better idea.
i believe most reason places here sell cheap is to sell fast. 
now there are some places for sale out here on realtor.com, which i do know some things about and definetly would advise either not buying or investigating more. one is on 12 acres, but the tile is broke, it becomes 12 acres of a lake in winter, and it is right up against a busy road, and would take a full crew 6 months to clean it up. and i can't think what the damage to the crawl space or manufactured home maybe with all the flooding.
this place i told you about though, from what i saw, is very sound. and as i mentioned, the realtor with the property doesn't do much business out here as they are concerned with higher priced properties and in a busier area (more movement).
at any rate, thank you heather for your gratitude, a few others wrote me for the pics and never replied again.
i do hope you find that special place. the one by your dad sounds good. possibly could get them to go lower? realtor friend i used to have years ago said that usually a place is priced 10K over what the seller will accept? maybe more these days. the price of fuel is and will be affecting everything i believe!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

seedspreader said:


> Doggone it, you're going to go and move before we get settled in!


So get your butt moving and settle in! LoL


----------



## Barnyard (May 8, 2008)

i'm having some trouble getting in to this site, and at times my PM.
so, to answer a few ???...
yes, i think the place is absolutely liveable as is, with some cleaning up and out the junk. it has a notice that it was winterized, which is good. there is a well.
our web server had issues and DH fixed it, but inadvertantly erased everything in my email folders. so i don't have the pics anymore. but, a woman here is going to see it, so she could give you better report?
even an old junky trailer is better than a tent in the long term.
you got to like and want peace and quiet though, for this is surely it.
just an idea: if i bought it, first thing i'd do is call scrap place, have them come and get any and all metal, car, etc you don't want. you can make money doing this yourself if you have a trailer. but its another helping on a full plate.
then i would start a small burn pile safely, sort through what you don't want, if you have some help, it could be cleaned inside in a day or 2. grass has to be mowed. we have a coal/wood stove and backup propane (try not use propane). but that wouldn't be a worry too soon. i believe all appliances are in place? 
i didn't see if there was a water softener, which you need out here or magnets. we use magnets. 
a hammer, some nails, and you could spiff up any boards on deck out of place.
then you have a liveable home, 1.5 acres in a peaceful spot, and can work your way through the barns. Amish here are very friendly. just stop any day but sunday, and tell them what you need, (repairs, etc) and get a price quote.
you will probably have to provide transportation, but they will do a better/faster/cheaper job than anyone i know of.
one barn has steel but will eventually need paint on it. other barn, well depends on what you can do or afford, DH says you take care of the roof first if you want to save a building.
i sure hope someone gets the place. its a good deal.
happy hunting..


----------



## Barnyard (May 8, 2008)

PS: if need be, electric company will come out asap and repair/replace any lines that come from their poles, free. i think you can get hi-speed if desired?
we gave up our TV reception and sat dish while back. just use our puter for that if we want it.
our family blog has pics of the area: (may have to look in archives)
www.ruralnewsandviews.blog.com

we've researched what/how to make money out here if one wanted to work for self. what we decided is that transportation is the big need. as long as it is under 15 people, you do not need a special license. you'd have to do more looking on it, but everyone else here already sells produce, etc. but the Amish always need ride to here and there. just an idea.
pps: anyone comes to haul your scrap away, they do the work and pay you. scrap is getting 300$ a ton now.


----------



## sonie716 (Sep 6, 2006)

I am the lady that went and looked at it tonight. First I would not say it would be liveable anytime soon. There are no appliances in the house. There is no working bathroom. The bathroom needs to be totally gutted. The house has been vacant for 2 years. They had a cat at one time and left the litter box so it does stink to high heaven. All the carpeting would need to be ripped out and some walls would need to be fixed. All major outside doors would need to be replaced. There is a bowing out of the foundation at the front. It does look like it is not part of the basement but of the crawl space and you could see light from the inside. Would most likely need a new mud and repair job. There is also a hole in part that leads to the basement where critters have gotten in. There is a brand new chimmney but no signs of a wood stove. We are thinking that they were thinking of putting one in the basement but never got around to it. 

It could be a great property if people had the money and the time to put into it. There is alot of trash everywhere, but if you look past it. It has great potentil. We just do not have that kinda money to put into it.

Now for the price. Realitor said that Countrywide turned down an offer of 10,000. and 12,000.00 last week. Also this sale there can be no contingenciys on anything. As is where is. 

We are out we were going to offer 10,000.00

Any more questions feel free to ask


----------



## Barnyard (May 8, 2008)

my husband and i looked at this place a few days ago. they must have removed appliances. dh did not see what you listed. yes there is trash, in house and barns and a small pile outside. the doors and most of the windows are new storm ones.
we bought a place similar to what you describe here once. we fixed the hole, cleaned, and gradually over a few weeks it was in ship shape.
dh did not see any problem with foundation. the family room is newer, also shingles on two roofs.
i don't know about it being vacant for 2 years, as there were newspapers and other items with recent dates.


----------



## sonie716 (Sep 6, 2006)

I am sorry my last post got lost.

Barnyard I was not trying to attack you or sound that way at all. I apologize if thats how it came across.


----------



## Barnyard (May 8, 2008)

when i first looked at place, i was overwhelmed by the trash too. but, if you could picture it cleaned up..
i don't mean to sound overly optimistic, its just that we have bought 3 places in this county and all of them needed some work, but man what bargains we got!
hopefully, what a person would be lookig at with this place is replace carpet, maybe a door (very cheap at surplus place) and some cosmetic work.
don't know about inspectitions here, no one does then i know of 'cept them that move from city and don't know better..thats what was said to us when we moved here..*grin*
if all goes well, what you can have is a good well, septic in place, propane if you want it. a roof and walls around you, and some work to keep one busy..*another grin*
we found out after we bought the place we have now, that the previous owners wanted to burn and bulldoze it. what a shame! we have fruit and nut trees, very fertile humus garden areas, flowers and herb bulbs everywhere, mature healthy trees. now, we want to put siding on, and will have to replace windows as we can afford. and there are cosmetic stuff on the inside, but it was very liveable.
some folks think a bus or tent is liveable. whos to say?
if you buy raw land, and have to put well, septic, and so on in, you are looking at alot more $$$ than this. and inspections would be mandatory.
i once took my kids to look at a place i bought over the web, sight unseen. it was a ramshackle shack built with parts of an old school bus, sat deep in valley so water an issue. snakes, etc. i was lucky to get my money back as the title was not clear. i assure you, this is not that kind of a place. looks to me that the poeple were working on it, and had to move for some reason. if one was to sell the scrap, there would be $$ for water turned on, and more.
you kow your a homesteader if you can walk into a junkyard and see the all the good stuff!!!! hahahahaha


----------



## Barnyard (May 8, 2008)

also: propane suppliers do not leave a tank that long. if it isn't used in a year, its removed. his can be a good sign?


----------



## sonie716 (Sep 6, 2006)

Here are some outside pictures from the site. They show some of the things we were concerned about. To some they may be easy fixes.

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/sonie716/property/

password is property


----------



## Barnyard (May 8, 2008)

depends on what one expects for under 20K. and what is willing/able to do. i am blessed to be a hard worker, and my hubby can fix anything and enjoys doing it! but, we'll be staying here, its our "finally home farm"..


----------



## Barnyard (May 8, 2008)

this really touches on a good point..
if you buy raw land, you will need a well, possibly septic if you don't want/can't get outhouse/compost toilet, shelter, barn, driveway and possible culvert. even if you get the land for free..this is a great amount of cash as then you have to have inspections, mandatory. 
why not buy an older place, make it liveable, work on it as you can?
the scrap metal there would be a great start to paying for those repairs.


----------



## Barnyard (May 8, 2008)

there are some amazing pics in another thread here, homesteading thread i think, of people who have bought homes like these, even far worse, and restored them. you might look there and ask them some questions on what and how they did it?


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I've bought an old abandoned bank home, I think that house has a good starting point (From the pics) but I would be looking specifically at the well, what the septic is (meaning, what the COUNTY wants it to be, versus the cold hard reality of what you have). What about electricity? Is it 100 amp updated?

The front part of the house looks like it may have the old abestos type shingles for the siding. Some people will get all whacked out over this, but they pose no harm as long as they remain on the house and aren't busted up and put into the air and breathed. I would just vinyl side over them personally. 

Of course check the foundation inside and out, and gauge what your finances will allow you to do.

You can do almost anything (repair wise) given enough time. The big difference between pros and you will be how long it takes you to get the repair to where you want it, and you won't do it as efficiently or as cost effectively as a pro would be able to working on his own home... but hey, that's ok.


----------



## sonie716 (Sep 6, 2006)

The electricity is only 60 amp service


----------



## Barnyard (May 8, 2008)

well said seedspreader..
we have 100 amp here, 60 amp our other place. only thing we couldn't run there was an electric stove. but anything else we wanted in a 4000 sq.ft. home.
friend and i went today to look again. yes it looks like there is some bowing at one corner of foundation or crawl space. michigan basements you know..
there is wood floor under all the carpets. we have the asbestos siding here, and its fine so long as we don't mess with it. we'll side over it.
the floor in the bath bows a little. we have that here also. but we don't worry about it as foundation is good.
my friend is going to show it to her son who is looking for a place. she bought an old barn and restored it over a few years to a beautifu home. she is a single parent, self employed, got the amish to do the work, found good deals.
personally i would like just solar, non electric, no phone, compost toilet, cistern, so on..dreamy ideas. but got to consider everyone who will live there and what they want/need also.
my dream years ago was a rural piece of property with a cabin. but you know, each to his own.


----------



## blhmabbott (Feb 4, 2003)

Did you happen to take pics of the inside once the realtor got the door open? And was wondering if that is mold/rot on the eaves on the main house? What does "The house has been winterized" mean? I'm assuming since it has 60 amp electric, it would all have to be updated throughout. You said it didn't have a working bathroom....did you see something that made you come to that conclusion? 

Thank you for taking all those pics!


----------



## blhmabbott (Feb 4, 2003)

Barnyard: You were posting while I was looking at the pics  
What kind of general shape is the inside of the house? I mean, are the ceilings falling down, bathroom or kitchen floors rotted with holes in them...that kind of thing. After reading your post, I'm wondering now if the 60 amp service would need to be updated or not? I was thinking wood stove/corn stove for heat. Does it have plumbing? sonie716 said something about not having a working bathroom, if I read correctly. Was wondering about the kitchen too. 
As far as outside, I'm concerned about the foundation. I know cracked foundations can be repaired because we've done it, but without seeing the inside, it gets kinda iffy. Do the corners of the house droop? It doesn't look like it from the pics. 
Guess that's enough questions for now. I'm sure I could think of a million more  Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Barnyard (May 8, 2008)

nope. good solid floors and saw no issues with cielings, but then again, i'm not an expert. as far as fuse box, or anything else, if your looking for a city home with all the "stuff", its up to you. we had 60 amp and ran all lights, fridge, coffee pot, hot plate and mircowave, 3 window a/c's, 2 computers, 2 tvs, stereo, washer/dryer,stuff outside, and if needed could unhook dryer and plug in welder. never had any issues and that place was pre-dated civil war.
we have 100 amp here and everything runs fine. i'd like to be off grid more than we are, but we'll keep moving that way.
what we saw was alot of cleaning. after thats out of the way then you could see what needs done. i don't know what to say about no working bathroom? theres a tub/shower/toilet, sink, other room has hot tub. i didn't see any corners drooping.
we have a coal/wood stove and it has a blower. we get bagged coal 5.10 a bag from amish. could use wood also. same btu's. and no chimney fires, creosote, dust, hauling. we use the coal ashes/krinkles in the patio and to fill pot holes.
the door the poster described was the side door. the back door is newer storm and the screen door is on the deck. my dh always is thinking, would a drywall screw fix that?
*grin*


----------



## sonie716 (Sep 6, 2006)

I think each person has to go in and look for themselves and determine what kind of work they are willing to put into it, and what they consider good living conditions. What I would consider a good living condition is not going to be the same as someone else. The things that I would replace may not be the same as someone else. Thats why looking at it is the best thing.


----------



## blhmabbott (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks for the info girls! And I agree that looking at it in person and seeing everything for yourself would be the best thing to do, but I'm in TN. Was just trying to get a "feel" for the place to see if it would warrant a road trip to go see it with the price of gas what it is. Thanks again!


----------



## Barnyard (May 8, 2008)

my thoughts are: after the place has been picked apart by the critical eye, some optimistic someone is going to come in, say wow what a great deal and snap it up.


----------



## Barnyard (May 8, 2008)

Amish living conditions:

no electricity, computers, TV, radio, hot tub.
root cellar for larder. bath in metal tub every saturday night. outhouse.
wood stove. small honda motor to run well when needed. all work done by hand or with horses. sew own clothes. patch ones that need it. repair shoes. butcher own animals, canning, drying, holistic medicine. oil lamps. wash laundry by hand. homebirths. most food from scratch. church on sundays, alternating at different homes. rain,snow,heat or ice..

to some this is not the ideal living conditions. to others, it is heavenly.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

boy I'd snap it up in a hearbeat if it was closer. Now if I can only find something like that in KS or Ok


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for all of the background that sonie and barnyard provided.

I happen to love it, but don't have the total cash price they are looking for. Plus, I'd have to have DSL or Cable in order to work from there. Lots of hard work, mostly elbow grease it looks like...and hey, where else can you get a house with a car included 

I will keep looking for deals like these though - I appreciate these kinds of posts.

~ST


----------



## whitehouse (Mar 17, 2008)

water, water, water. that is very important. is it city or well. dug or pipe. many things can be fixed septic, house, barns etc... water must be available and plentiful, and safe or you are sunk before you start. we got a great deal on our place and we knew we needed a new well. it was quoted at 6,000 came in at 10,000. it was a while before we could afford the pump to get it to the house another 3,000. I was a realtor for 9 years and my advice to everyone wanting to purchase in the country. check the water then decide.


----------



## Barnyard (May 8, 2008)

yes, check water, but can't say how? any ideas? possibly find out who winterized it? we never had this issue, so can't help there.

important note on DSL... there were a few boxes in L.R. with DSL written on them (software and hardware) and also looked like some hook ups for that, so i am thinkng DSL would be available. also old computers, printers, etc.


----------



## whitehouse (Mar 17, 2008)

If you check with the local health department (at least in illinois we do) they should know about the well. generally if a new well is put in there is a permit applied for . check that. we have to get ours at the county health dept. some use court houses in other states. If you have the tax deed number generally on the listing you can call the county court house and find out everything. if no number use the street address no po box. they will tell you size of building, rooms, out buildings when they were built, assessed value, taxes, if they were paid, if not how far back, when last it was sold, who bought it, how much. it is amaging what a phone call to your county court house can get you in information. If there is concern for the safety of the water it can be tested for a reasonable sum by either the buyer or saler. most mortgage holders will require a well and septic test. There are people who will do a whole house inspection for a fee. somethime these are reasonable sometimes not, but if there is just a comcern for a roof or a foundation a general contractor will inspect some times free sometimes with a minimal fee. just like doctors 2nd opions are always good. in some areas termites are a big problem so you will want it inspected. in illinois it is required in Wisconsin it is not. always have a good attorney when closing on a property. always if it is a private land comtract!
Hope this information helps


----------



## Barnyard (May 8, 2008)

excellent advice!!!!

when we moved to any of our places, the water/spetic was supposed to be inspected but was never done. we were very blessed not to have any issues. to be sure, DH dumped a gallon of bleach down the well.
we had to put a leach bed in one place, but DH,DS did it. i helped some.
they did a great job.
thing you got to understand out here, and some other rural places, is that there is alot of red tape that either gets ignored or overlooked. unless one calls attention to it. 
Amish put in outhouses, inspector comes, says you can't do that, they say, well thats how i'm doing it. no more issues..


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

sonie716 said:


> Here are some outside pictures from the site. They show some of the things we were concerned about. To some they may be easy fixes.
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/sonie716/property/
> 
> password is property


I really appreciate your putting up photos, but for some reason I can't log on - any idea why?

Thanks to all for the information - not likely I'll be moving to MI soon, but some of my best friends in this world live there, so I always hope!


----------

